# HB1AC Results & Pump Question



## hkk1970 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, just to let you know Harry's (3Yrs) HB1AC results on friday were 8.5 so really pleased. Diagnosed in Jan 12 and was 13.2 so shows we are doing something right. Overall they were pleased and mentioned that they were starting children on the pump from June. Could you please advise me of the advantages/disadvantages for a young child . And how does it work, though I will get my book out to read up on it too !!

many thanks
Helen


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 1, 2012)

Great results, well done you all !

Advantages we have found with the pump are briefly:

1 injection every 2-3 days
Flexibility with food and activity
Better control once all set up and fine tuned
Easier to manage sick days
Less hypos

Disadvantages

A lot of hard work in the initial weeks of running
More BG tests
Something to wear and thinking about where/how to wear
Greater risk of DKA (must follow tight protocol to prevent this) 


I'm sure I will think of more for both but just to get you started  
I would reccommend "Pumping Insulin" by John Walsh if you decide to go for it, and keep coming on the pumping section here too - lots here with experience you can bounce ideas off x


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Hellen, i have been T1 for more than 45 yrs from the age of three. I have had my pump for less than 3yrs & would "NOT" give it back.               Nothing is perfect but i think when set up is good !   Good luck


----------



## Oliver1992 (Apr 1, 2012)

How do u go about getting a pump


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2012)

You have to get put on the "List" first,  1. see your Gp  2. specialist. 3. right nurses  etc etc etc. Lots on web     But worth it !


----------



## Oliver1992 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have my first appointment tomorrow at doctors at my new surgery as moved from down south up here , how do i go bout bringing it up


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi HKK

There was another parent who asked the same question a little while ago. You might find some of these thoughts/replies interesting: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=26883


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello 

I've been T1 for 33 yrs since before I was 1yr old, been on 2 jabs a day (rigid routine, eating set amounts at set times every day whether hungry or not ), MDI (infinitely better but crude, difficult to really fine tune due to the lingering effects of the back ground long acting insulin) and finally (!!) on a pump for the past year & a half - and WOW, what a difference! Yes, there is a slight faff element (remembering not to snag, drop, when last set change was etc) but for me the amazing new ability to really fine tune control (in sickness, exercise, fasting for ops, staged boluses for big carby meals & I suspect would allow for quicker addressing of changed insulin requirements during growth spurts etc)...it's the next best thing to a working pancreas for me at least. It won't solve every problem, it does require a fair bit of effort to set basal rates etc & there is the dka thing to be aware of in case there is a problem with insulin infusion but on the whole they will probably have to knock me out to prise mine off me now!  The thing to remember is if you do end up not getting along with it, you can always go back to injections - it's not a one way leap. All the best,

Twitchy x


----------

